# England Officially Announces Support For Vaping



## Stroodlepuff (19/8/15)

In an unprecedented move, Public Health England, a government health organization has announced their full support in offering vapor devices to aid in smoking cessation. Marking the first time any government health agency, anywhere in the world, has publicly announced it is pro vaping. Public Health England (PHE) released its official findings of the largest study ever conducted on vaping, and concluded by their estimates that *vaping is 95% less harmful than smoking*. PHE officials said they believe vapor products “have the potential to make a significant contribution to the endgame for tobacco”.

The news broke just hours ago, across multiple media outlets, and is truly a major milestone for our industry. Giving much needed validity and credibility to have a major world power`s government embrace the potential impact vaping can have.

The announcement arrives on the eve of a major regulatory hearing in California, which could have a debilitating impact on the vape industry depending on the outcome.

The contrast is ironic, our neighbors across the pond move to officially adopt vaping as a form of tobacco cessation. While misinformed politicians in the states, want to ban it through crippling regulations.

A number of major government health officials backed the findings, including England’s public health minister Jane Ellison, and the countries chief medical officer Dame Sally Davies.

PHE believes up to 80,000 deaths a year could be prevented, by mass adoption of vaping and England’s National Health Services agency is currently planning guidelines to become a licensed medical product.

Hopefully England`s decision will influence other world governments to follow suite. Vaping can, and does save lives, and it has the potential to save over a billion people from the harmful effects of smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/8/15)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...armful-than-tobacco-estimates-landmark-review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhale (19/8/15)

today is a good day

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## hands (19/8/15)

fantastic news and soon others will follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/8/15)

On my way to Dublin airport to pickup a client, something similar was said during the news on BBC Classic FM. I can't remember the wording exactly, but along the lines of: NHS urges health personnel to promote e-cigarettes as its 95% less dangerous than smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (19/8/15)

Wow, wow, wow!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/15)

The tide is turning....make yourself ready for a juice shortage shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (19/8/15)

I love this lets see the tobacco company's try stop this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (20/8/15)

dr phil said:


> I love this lets see the tobacco company's try stop this



They won't try and stop it. They'll just get on board. 

What these articles are failing to mention is that the devices will have to be put through the health and safety testing process by the manufacturers, not by the NHS. This is an extremely costly process, and can take years to complete. The little people can't afford this. However, big tobacco can.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

